# Rivercraft boats?



## mick807 (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone know about this boat? Quality, draft, pros or cons?

http://lakecity.craigslist.org/boa/2530153137.html


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I know absolutely nothing about that boat but it looks like a nice craft and at a good price. As far as the boat goes it is probably a clone of 8 different makes. If you like it don't let it get away.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a great skiff. In the photo, it looks like it has some type of metal strip as a cap on the transom. If that is the case, just be sure to do your best in evaluating the transom. 

I like the way it is set up, and a great price if everything is in decent shape.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

They are built (or should I say was) here in Panama City, FL. Last time I stopped in, they said they were not going to build anymore till the economy got better. That was a few years ago too. But they are good little fiberglass boats. Tons of them running around my area. My understanding is, they have been built for quite some time now.


----------



## mick807 (Jun 17, 2011)

Any idea how much it drafts?


----------



## Joe the builder (Aug 4, 2020)

They are built with standard 3 ply plywood.The deck was not even coated with resin underneath.Nothing was built right on these.Expect to strip the hull down to glass, hopefully it will be fully saturated glass unlike mine that was dry and full of gelcoat voids.


----------

